# OCZ SSD Vertex 4 stopped working



## ghantaukay (Aug 16, 2013)

I bought an OCZ Vertex 4 ssd in Feb this year and installed my OS in it and it was real good till the other day when I got this bsod and then zappp...everything went blank and when I tried restarting i see that the ssd is not showing in my bios and so i tried it on my friend's pc and the same thing happens...the ssd does not show up at all.do u think the ssd has gone kaput? what do i do now? i have reinstalled windows in my HDD but its not like before at all. I am totally zapped. I bought the ssd from primeabgb thru ebay for 12 K and have shot off a few letters to them but so far they havent responded even once. what do i do guys?


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2013)

just RMA it directly.


----------



## ghantaukay (Aug 19, 2013)

topgear said:


> just RMA it directly.



I informed Primeabgb about this issue and told them about the RMA but they didnt respond.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 19, 2013)

ghantaukay said:


> I informed Primeabgb about this issue and told them about the RMA but they didnt respond.



you need to contact the service center directly not primeabgb. you can contact primeabgb to know the service center of ocz.


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2013)

look at the box of the SSD drive .. there you will find the address of the distributor/Importer. Just ask them about their office near your place or the RMA procedure.


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 21, 2013)

Too bad ur drive gone but mine working fine for nearly a year now.


----------



## ghantaukay (Aug 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> look at the box of the SSD drive .. there you will find the address of the distributor/Importer. Just ask them about their office near your place or the RMA procedure.



I cannot see any address in the box...just a sticker with the serial number of the ssd and MADE IN TAIWAN


----------



## topgear (Aug 23, 2013)

there's two distributors and here's their links :

first - Second


----------

